# Carl's aquarium???? Just found on YouTube.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks! Looking into Carls aquarium. Found it on YouTube and wondering if they are active here and what's the scoop? Good live stock? Clean? 

Id like to hear from you guys and gals ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Bought a couple of fish from him 
All doing well
Very healthy - I recommend Carl's !

They have a website too ! Check that out


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I've bought shrimp from Carl in the past. Carl used to own a store in downtown Toronto. He has lots of videos up on youtube. 

John


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Where is it located at?


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Carl's used to be on the Queensway. He no longer has a retail store you can visit. He will arrange to meet you or deliver if he's in the area.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

only delt with his son, nice guy. bought a few fish from them, nice and healthy and decent prices. only thing is that their fish setup is in the basement of a funeral home so you can't go and see/pick out which one but they send you lots of pics; but great quality fish.


----------



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

I recommend him

Have bought some pretty pricey fish off of him in the past and have had no issues

Biggest draw is that he quarantines them prior to selling so theoretically you can get away without a quarantine tank... As stated I haven't had an issue with anything purchased thus far

Cheers


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

saltydawg said:


> I recommend him
> 
> Have bought some pretty pricey fish off of him in the past and have had no issues
> 
> ...


+ 1 to saltydawg's comments about Carl's


----------

